# Corriente del enchufe de casa



## makine (Dic 30, 2006)

Es q soy un matado en electricidad pero que valor tiene la corriente que circula por el enchufe de casa? (la de 50hz) 32 amperios, 16 amperios...por toma?? vaya putada entonces el multímetro se me va a fundir fijo...


----------



## capitanp (Dic 30, 2006)

depenede la carga que conectes...


----------



## makine (Dic 30, 2006)

no hay maximo ni minimo? independientemente de la carga? siempre el enchufe de casa te dara lo que necesites? si pongo una lavadora desde luego consume mas que una bombilla...


----------



## capitanp (Dic 30, 2006)

obiamente hay limites fisicos que estan dados por la capacidad de la instalacion . pero es asi


----------



## mabauti (Dic 30, 2006)

depende de la red a la cual estes conectado. La instalacion que tengo esta conectada a un transformador de 50KVA, por lo cual si yo tengo un aparato que utilice 50,000 voltios , lo maximo que podre obtener  sin dañar dicho transformador es 1 amper;

 y a la inversa, si yo tengo un aparato que utilice 1 voltio , lo maximo que lo que podre hacer uso es de 50,000 amperes.


----------



## El nombre (Dic 31, 2006)

Veamos.
Según el REBT (Reglamento electrotécnico de baja tensión) existen varios tipos. El grado Elevado son 25A máximos Para cálcular la potencia máxima admisible multiplicar la tensión (230V) por la Intensidad. Tienes un Magnetotérmico de 25A con sección de 6mm para la cocina( vitro y horno) uno de 20A con sección de 4mm para calentador, cuarto de baño, uno de 15A con 2,5mm para enchufes de fuerza y uno de 10 para alumbrado con sección de 1,5mm.

En los enchufes llamados "chuco" tendrás 15A máx (fuerza), en los demás 10A.

Cabe recordar que el magnatotérmico protege el cable ( tensión de corto circuito ). Un error muy común es conectar un equipo de aire acondicionado a la sección de 1.5mm (alumbrado) y al ver que salta cambiar el Magneto a uno de 15A o más. Funcionar funciona pero en caso de defecto la protección no es correcta y por el uso continuado existe un calentamiento del conductor.

Saludos
Bactering


----------



## makine (Dic 31, 2006)

El nombre dijo:
			
		

> Veamos.
> Según el REBT (Reglamento electrotécnico de baja tensión) existen varios tipos. El grado Elevado son 25A máximos Para cálcular la potencia máxima admisible multiplicar la tensión (230V) por la Intensidad. Tienes un Magnetotérmico de 25A con sección de 6mm para la cocina( vitro y horno) uno de 20A con sección de 4mm para calentador, cuarto de baño, uno de 15A con 2,5mm para enchufes de fuerza y uno de 10 para alumbrado con sección de 1,5mm.
> 
> En los enchufes llamados "chuco" tendrás 15A máx (fuerza), en los demás 10A.
> ...




ok me queda bastante más claro..gracias amigos!!


----------

